# PC startet nicht mehr - Mainboard kaputt?



## bigfella (12. November 2006)

Hallo, 
hab sämtliche Beiträge dieses Forums schon durchsucht, 
ein Problem das meines gleicht jedoch nicht. Leider...

Mein alter Zweitrechner ging nicht mehr. Lag an dem Mainboard. 
Nun hab ich mir über Ebay ein neues gekauft.
Alle an Hardware eingebaut und eingeschaltet.
Jedoch tut sich nix.

Hab schon Arbeitsspeicher, Grafikkarte, Netzteil sowie CPU ausgetauscht und jeweils einzeln ausprobiert.
Jedoch immer das gleiche Problem:
Nach dem Einschalten tut sich gar nix. Läufter laufen an, keinerlei Fehlerpiepstöne, einfach gar nix.

Auch hab das BIOS resetet. Half auch nix.
Nun bin ich ratlos. Kann doch eigentlich nur noch am Mainboard liegen oder?
Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen bzw. Tipps?

Würde mich sehr freuen.
Vielen Dank.


----------



## AndreG (20. November 2006)

Moin,

Also bei keinem Feedback des Rechners denke ich ans Mobo oder die CPU. Es kann auch sein das dein Mobo die Cpu nicht kennt, bzw. nicht verarbeiten kann. Da hilft nen Blick ins Handbuch.

Mfg Andre


----------



## bigfella (20. November 2006)

Ja, das habe ich auch schon.
Hab schon zwei vers. Prozessoren ausprobiert, die auch für das Motherboard geeignet sind.
Das ist ja das blöde...


----------



## AndreG (21. November 2006)

Moin,

Wenn du es schon mit 2 CPU's versucht hast, dann bleibt nur noch dein Mobo über. 
Sprich du kannst dir eine Testkarte besorgen um zu schauen ob es wirklich defekt ist, oder ein anderes Mobo versuchen und schauen ob es mit den gleichen Komponenten funktioniert.

Mfg Andre


----------

